# Problem with Pinnacle PCTV Vision 2.75



## knoppix (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Friends,

I have Intel 865 GBF motherboard, 3.0 GHZ HT Processor, 1024 MB RAM. My Pinnacle PCTV TV Tunner card was working fine with this configuration on Windows XP SP2 for a long time, but previously i formated my computer and reinstalled Windows XP SP2. After that as routine work i installed the PCTVStereo_WinXP_SP2_WHQL patch (required driver for win xp sp2) driver and normally installed the PCTV Vision 2.75 software.
Now the problem is that whenever i open the software, for a fraction of seconds the sound and video is ok, but as soon the software is initialed the sound is highly supressed and the video is displayed in fluctivating black and white.
I thought that it might be some problem with device driver, so several times i uninstalled the device in device manager and reinstalled the driver and the whole software, i also tried changing the Tunner card's PCI slot, but nothing worked.
I have also updated the motherboard's BIOS to the latest version and all the updated drivers are installed for my audio and video devices.
Can anybody please help me with this ???

Isn't there anyone who can help me with this problem ????????????????


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 5, 2007)

You have tried just about everything you could to make it work in the ideal case. Did you try re-scanning the channels or using an alternate PVR software? Vision is very buggy. If the drivers are installed correctly, any PVR software should work just time. I make it a point to install just the drivers and use Chris TV predominantly.


----------



## knoppix (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi Sourabh,
I re-scanned the channels, tried chris TV also and now i switched to Windows Vista, but still i am facing the same problem.
Now i am to the conclusion that either this is the driver issue or my card is faulty. Now the last thing in my mind is to check the card on some other PC. Lets c wt happns.


----------



## knoppix (Apr 9, 2007)

Used that damn piece of hardware on another PC and it worked fine there. Back to my computer, still the same problem


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 9, 2007)

Could be a power issue, how good is your SMPS?


----------



## knoppix (Apr 9, 2007)

I never had any power related issues with my computer, everything is working fine on my PC, except this Tunner card. 
I have a spare SMPS. Will check it tonight.

Thanks Sourabh,
It worked, Ist i tried new SMPS and it worked. Then i used my previous SMPS and it is still working good. I think that it might be due to some loose power connection on motherboard.
I suggest all the TV Tunner card user's in  this forum to use K!TV for watching and capturing TV on PC. *www.kastortv.org This really is a superb freeware programme and beyong the pluging are unbeatable.
Thanks again Sourabh.


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm glad it helped. Will check K!TV some day, I blew up my third tv tuner card this weekend! So, I have literally ran out of tvtuners. Why does K!TV remind me of Linux, is it a default pvr software on some linux distro?


----------

